# sometimes ...



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all...







i hope that you will like it


sakura


----------



## Niki (Apr 13, 2005)

I like it. Very beautiful.


----------



## sakura (Apr 13, 2005)

thank you Niki
i'm happy to know that you like it :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 13, 2005)

Was this made from a photo with Photoshop manipulation?  I'm asking because I saw your post in the feedback forum.  If it is then I would think that to post this in the Photo Gallery or Critique section section would be appropriate.  It is highly manipulated, but I don't really see where we can draw the line.  It might be different if it was originally from a drawing or painting.


----------



## sakura (Apr 14, 2005)

:: ksmattfish ::

the photo is manipulated by Adobe Photoshop
and the lines in the photo was from Photoshop filter.


i ask in the feedback where shall i post my photo design
and they told my that i can post it in the Creative corner...

this is the real photo
i make it small to post it in my reply...


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 14, 2005)

Great photo!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 15, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Great photo!


Yup, great stuff!


----------



## sakura (Apr 17, 2005)

ksmattfish
danalec99

thank you a lot
i hope to see your replys always in my threads



:: sakura ::


----------

